# What are your favorite usernames here?



## Scratch This Nut (Mar 26, 2021)

Mine are
@Cunty Boo Boo
@PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue 
@Flowers For Sonichu


----------



## The Booba Expert (Mar 26, 2021)

@TittyVonBoobenstein


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Mar 26, 2021)

@Nigger Foreskin Chewer


----------



## It's HK-47 (Mar 26, 2021)

@Hitler


----------



## Lord High Admiral Spire (Mar 26, 2021)

@LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV]


----------



## Maskull (Mar 26, 2021)

@Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg


----------



## Trappin in the Trap (Mar 26, 2021)

@Random Internet Person goes pretty hard


----------



## Meat Target (Mar 26, 2021)

@Badungus Kabungus
@GuntPunt
@Looney Troons


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Mar 26, 2021)

@faggot fucker 
@No Ma'ams Land 
@Fuck you and your asspats 
@Hat 
@Pocket Sand


----------



## Christ4President2024 (Mar 26, 2021)

@Troon Carey


----------



## A Grey Cat (Mar 26, 2021)

@Mariposa Electrique I thought her name was originally a reference to the mariposa military base in fallout 1 but it's just Spanish for butterfly 

@Old Man Mario though if you go by Mario's first appearance in donkey Kong circa 1981 Mario's not that old. only the ripe age of 40 which isn't even old enough for retirement let alone be a senior citizen. 

@The Fool cause let's be honest we're all fools for having accounts on here


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Mar 26, 2021)

@Unexpected Genitals 
@Dial M for Misgender


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Mar 26, 2021)

A good name, avatar and signature make me lol.

@Daddy's Little Kitten
@Michael Jacks0n
@Ash Gassem
@Fentanyl Floyd


----------



## Pee Cola (Mar 26, 2021)

Whatever happened to @NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE? That was the greatest username ever.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Mar 26, 2021)

Pee Cola said:


> Whatever happened to @NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE? That was the greatest username ever.


He couldn’t live up to it as a poster.


----------



## Wowcoolusername (Mar 26, 2021)

A cool username that always makes me say  is @Wowcoolusername


----------



## A Grey Cat (Mar 26, 2021)

Mesh Gear Fox said:


> @Unexpected Genitals
> @Dial M for Misgender


Yours, sorry forgot to mention you didn't want the post to be too long


----------



## Professional Lurker (Mar 26, 2021)

@Frog God Frogs are cool <3


----------



## Rupert Bear (Mar 26, 2021)

@Schlomo Silverscreenblatt
@HOMO FOR LIFE 
@Zippocat's Revenge
@NOT Sword Fighter Super
Honorable mention: @Fuck you jewish cunt


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Mar 26, 2021)

@CatParty 
@Feline Supremacist 
Yeah I'm basic, it's in the name.


----------



## 2d6 (Mar 26, 2021)

@Nguyen Van Phuoc is among my favorites just for the esoteric Simpson reference.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 26, 2021)

@Super Colon Blow
RIP Phil Hartman


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 26, 2021)

@Baby Jane Hudson


----------



## Un Platano (Mar 26, 2021)

horrorfan89 said:


> @Old Man Mario though if you go by Mario's first appearance in donkey Kong circa 1981 Mario's not that old. only the ripe age of 40 which isn't even old enough for retirement let alone be a senior citizen.


Yes but he was already an adult at that time, having been employed at an active construction site. That puts him at least 58 and much closer to retirement.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Mar 26, 2021)

@LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV]


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Mar 26, 2021)

@El Gordo Ramsay Sex Dwarf
@Broken Pussy


----------



## Pixy (Mar 26, 2021)

@SIGSEGV  sounds funky when read aloud.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Mar 26, 2021)

@Uncle Paul


----------



## BrokenLightbulbs (Mar 26, 2021)

@actually
@cumrobbery
@BrokenLightbulbs
@SparklyFetuses


----------



## Cardboard Box Mountain (Mar 26, 2021)

@Chrus Chundlur cracks me the fuck up every time I see the username and avatar XD


----------



## Meat Target (Mar 26, 2021)

Un Platano said:


> Yes but he was already an adult at that time, having been employed at an active construction site. That puts him at least 58 and much closer to retirement.


Canonically, Mario is 25 years old


----------



## Kosher Salt (Mar 26, 2021)

@Kosher Dill


----------



## Kosher Dill (Mar 26, 2021)

@Kosher Shampoo


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Mar 26, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> Canonically, Mario is 25 years old


I hate that so much.


----------



## Sumdood (Mar 26, 2021)

@Hamplanet Fitness


----------



## Hot Daddy Hard Nipples (Mar 26, 2021)

My boyfriend has made @Dick Pooman his latest gaming alias.


----------



## Frog God (Mar 26, 2021)

Would have to say @Francesco Dellamorte because it rolls right off the tongue, frog tongue.

ps. If any of you from the frog thread feel bad that I didn't choose yours please don't.


----------



## Clown Baby (Mar 26, 2021)

@Sexy Times Hitler was my favorite name before the leak rip


----------



## round robin (Mar 27, 2021)

@nigger of the north

Edit: also @b0o0pinsn0o0tz


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Mar 27, 2021)

round robin said:


> @nigger of the north
> 
> Edit: also @b0o0pinsn0o0tz


I am honoured to be your favourite nigger.

Nice avatar bruh


----------



## round robin (Mar 27, 2021)

Oh, also @stares at error messages, that's a good one.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Mar 27, 2021)

@TiggerNits because I have the sense of humor of a 14 year old and this makes me laugh more than it should.


----------



## cypocraphy (Mar 27, 2021)

@Durable Mike Malloy


----------



## LemonParty (Mar 28, 2021)

@Null is actually a cool username. I laugh whenever I read it on lolsuits. The futility of the lolcows meaningless efforts always alluding them, their self awareness being null.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Mar 28, 2021)

Right now, @Batman VS Tony Danza


----------



## Justtocheck (Mar 28, 2021)

@Zero Day Defense Just sounds frickin cool.


----------



## No Exit (Mar 28, 2021)

@retard strength  made me laugh first time I read it.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Mar 28, 2021)

@werewolf rape erotica

Made me laugh.


----------



## ShitlordroltihS (Mar 28, 2021)

@Nathan Higgers


----------



## BIG BILL HELL'S (Apr 10, 2021)

A few of my favorites:

@malt ipecac 
@Maude Snew 
@Bush did USS Maine


----------



## knobslobbin (Apr 10, 2021)

Hambolard Peed
Napolean Boner Fart


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Apr 10, 2021)

@Kosher Salt 
@AmpleApricots 
@DarthBrooks 
@round robin 
@Coelacanth

I seem to like random/mundane objects/animals or puns (with appropriate profile pictures).


----------



## BrokenLightbulbs (Apr 10, 2021)

ShitlordroltihS said:


> @Nathan Higgers


Makes me wish I would've used "Nayden Highers"


----------



## DrNow (Jul 17, 2021)

@round robin
@Chrus Chundlur
@Chris Chad


----------



## DrNow (Aug 5, 2021)

@Sickle Nuited Pigger


----------



## Gravemind (Aug 5, 2021)

@Pissmaster and all the variations he makes to his avatar always gives me a good laugh.


----------



## KiwiFuzz (Aug 5, 2021)

@Uncle Ted's Cabin


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Aug 5, 2021)

Ricardo Cumsox is one that leaps to mind.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Aug 6, 2021)

@Aunt Carol 
@Troonos 
@Gay Werewolf


----------



## The Cunting Death (Aug 6, 2021)

Clown Baby said:


> @Sexy Times Hitler was my favorite name before the leak rip


he's still here just under @Gordon Cole 
but yes I miss the name too


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Aug 6, 2021)

Null is a pretty clever username considering its meaning in coding.
secret watcher is cool too considering he commits hard to the name.
Name that makes me chuckle goes to Penis Drager.


----------



## Fireman Sam (Aug 6, 2021)

@mario if smoke weed


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Aug 6, 2021)

@NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE
@Nurse Ratchet
@Trasha Pay That A$$
@Badonkadonk Trash
@Massa's Little Buckie


----------



## eDove (Aug 8, 2021)

@AnimeAvatard
@Fwied Wice (either banned/deleted or I'm spelling it wrong)
@Spunt
@Matt Damon's profile makes me chuckle.


----------



## cummytummies (Aug 9, 2021)

round robin said:


> Oh, also @stares at error messages, that's a good one.


I like this one too, especially with the avatar.


----------



## Another Sperg on the Net (Aug 9, 2021)

@Dumpster dived waifu always stood out for me


----------



## Uncle Ted's Cabin (Aug 19, 2021)

@Gamergirl Cleanup Crew


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Aug 19, 2021)

@NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE has the best username on the site.
@Massa's Little Buckie 
@Pissmaster


----------



## Hitman One (Aug 19, 2021)

@Kinoplex Robert
@Nathan Higgers
@Scarface1
@Troon And Honest
@Troon Anthropologist
@Troonologist PhD
@Schatzi Katze


----------



## The Emperor Skeksis (Aug 20, 2021)

@𓇋𓈖𓊪𓅱𓃣

I had to wait for him to show up in the online list because you can't search that name easily (or at all?). I'm jealous I didn't come up with it myself.


----------



## SCSI (Aug 20, 2021)

@Corydoras because they're the cutest catfish and his avatar is adorable.

@Fart because the sheer simplicity of it is Zen-level toilet humor, and his avatar of the walk/don't walk guy ripping ass in mid-step makes me giggle every time I see one of his posts.


----------



## Mal0 (Aug 20, 2021)

@Cat Phuckers - Makes the retarded side of me giggle
@UnsufficentBoobage - Because that implies there is a sufficient amount of boobage
@Cowboy Cat - I like cowboys and cats
@One - Mysterious and simple, just like the admin
@Sexy Senior Citizen - Name speaks for itself


----------



## Fart (Aug 20, 2021)

SCSI said:


> @Corydoras because they're the cutest catfish and his avatar is adorable.
> 
> @Fart because the sheer simplicity of it is Zen-level toilet humor, and his avatar of the walk/don't walk guy ripping ass in mid-step makes me giggle every time I see one of his posts.


My juvenile sense of humor has finally paid off. 

There's too many great names on this site, but @TroonsDid911 and @NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE are worth mentioning.


----------



## BIG BILL HELL'S (Nov 3, 2021)

Some more of my favorites:

@CloacaRimjob 
@Kermit Jizz 
@Ol Dirty Fatso 
@sex haver 
@Freshly Baked Socks 
@Ms. Cegination 
@X Pac Heat


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Nov 3, 2021)

I would like to invite @A Logging Company and @gowilla hand  to our cozy campfire.


----------



## Open Window Maniac (Nov 5, 2021)

@Meth Until Death
@Marshal Mannerheim
@Mariposa Electrique
@Jetpack Himmler
@Suck the Cock
@CWCSavedMyMarriage
@Randall Fragg
@Treblinkachu
@BIG BILL HELL'S
@AnOminous
@The Last Stand


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Nov 5, 2021)

@C.U.N.T.


----------



## C.U.N.T. (Nov 5, 2021)

Poppavalyim Andropoff said:


> @C.U.N.T.


Right back at ya @Poppavalyim Andropoff 
Marvelous effort that!


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Nov 5, 2021)

@UselessRubberKeyboard - it pairs so well with the avatar.
@Boris Blank's glass eye - it makes me wonder.


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Nov 5, 2021)

Nobody mentioned me 
Anyway:
@Nate Higgers
@AnimeAvatard
Damn, i don't remember more.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Nov 5, 2021)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> @Boris Blank's glass eye - it makes me wonder.


About what exactly? Swiss musician Boris Blank lost his left eye in a fireworks accident in his youth.

Edit for my picks:
@Visible Belly Outline
@Hamplanet Fitness 
@A Detachable Penis 
@alpaca amhole 
@AMHOLIO 
@The Elusive Earl


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Nov 5, 2021)

Boris Blank's glass eye said:


> About what exactly? Swiss musician Boris Blank lost his left eye in a fireworks accident in his youth.


Yes, I googled it but his eye moves in interviews though, he doesn't do the Peter Falk thing.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Nov 5, 2021)

@AirdropShitposts Is the king of Usernames, I also like:

@The Lizard Queen
@Vitriol
@cumrobbery
@8008135


----------



## Spunt (Nov 7, 2021)

@Cuntflaps . Don't even know why.


----------



## SITHRAK! (Nov 7, 2021)

@Jet Fuel Johnny is a standout for me plus his posts are great. 
Honorable mentions to @pwnest injun and @mr.moon1488.
Also @Spicey McHaggis and @Johan Schmidt.


----------



## BIG BILL HELL'S (Jan 2, 2022)

A few more of my favorites:

@C3PBRO 
@Anonymous Dimwit
@Visible Belly Outline 
@Shitpiss Babylord 
@Larry David's Opera Cape 
@Blood Bath & Beyond 
@Accept Only Substitutes


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Jan 2, 2022)

I always laugh every time I see @stares at error messages and @Ol Dirty Fatso  usernames.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Feb 7, 2022)

a dozen I can think of at the moment:

@A Hot Potato
@Begemot
@cumrobbery
@Derbydollar
@IAmNotAlpharius
@Kiwi Jeff
@LofaSofa
@NOT Sword Fighter Super
@Plasmapheresis
@Somar
@Tetra
@Y2K Baby

(there's more though)


----------



## Secret Messages (Feb 7, 2022)

@Dude Vaccines is really funny to me for the contrast to his posts.


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Feb 16, 2022)

@Cats 
@Malagor the dank omen


----------



## nekrataal (Feb 16, 2022)

No contest, @faggot fucker


----------



## Cats (Feb 17, 2022)

One of my favorites is AnOminous but it is mainly because he is a fellow John Goodmanite and all around babe. when I see him post it is always a good time

a lot of my favorites are banned tho or have quit. Still miss u Twinkie and my beautyful elecronic girlfriend/hoebaggie shoplifter7 :{


----------



## BIG BILL HELL'S (Feb 20, 2022)

More from my list:

@AGPinochet 
@Probably a deer 
@Only A Retard Sometimes 
@Conan O'Barbarian 
@AnitaSarsleezian 
@Me? I'm Tight As Fuck


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Feb 20, 2022)

@White Power Wallaby  always makes me chuckle


----------



## Dwight Frye (Feb 21, 2022)

@Grand Wizard Wakka is one of my favorites


----------



## Conan O'Barbarian (Feb 21, 2022)

A few that have already been mentioned like @Massa's Little Buckie , and surprised not to see @The Un-Clit mentioned yet.


----------



## Death Grip (Feb 21, 2022)

@StrawberryDouche


----------



## BIG BILL HELL'S (Mar 29, 2022)

@John Wayne's Impacted Feces
@THEY STOLE MY FORESKIN 
@Feet Seeking Missile 
@snoot booper 
@Smoke Detector Beeps


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 29, 2022)

the lord of the large pants


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 30, 2022)

@CatParty 
Cute name and I love the random.txt where somebody says "He has a cute name but is a sicko" or something like that.


----------



## MarqueeIsAFunnyWord (Apr 1, 2022)

@⠀⠀⠀ 
⠀⠀⠀


----------



## ditto (Apr 1, 2022)

@MavisBeaconTeachesSniping


----------



## w4vy_gr4vy (Apr 1, 2022)

@SaltyFanta gets me everytime


----------



## BIG BILL HELL'S (Jun 7, 2022)

@Ensign Faggot 
@FaggotMcDick 
@Beating Women (with avatar that's *chef's kiss* )
@Ass eating cunt 
@Utilitarian Clit Dick (I guess they've been banned or whatev)
@autoerotic bus accident 
@Alabaster Disaster 
@popnloch ness monster 
@Cat Bread (+ avatar)


----------



## Ensign Faggot (Jun 7, 2022)

Aww, I like yours too @BIG BILL HELL'S , that video made me nearly piss myself laughing the first time I saw it.


----------



## Terra Pax (Jun 7, 2022)

@CervixHammer 
Had to check he still posted here because I haven't seen a post by him since 2018.

Will never forget laughing at first seeing this name.


----------



## BlaireWhitesBottom (Jun 19, 2022)

not to toot my own horn but i think mine is pretty clever


----------



## rotten fruit (Jun 27, 2022)

@Incorrect Password is one I'm a big fan of.


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Jun 28, 2022)

@ilovejews 
@ILoveNiggers 
@Israel did nothing wrong 
@Israellover1234


----------



## SomethingProblematic (Jun 28, 2022)

@nippleonbonerfart 
@Neurotypical Mantis
@and 1 other I really like the avatar.


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Jun 28, 2022)

@Troonos    They/them's nefarious plan is to collect the Mcguffin stones to make the universe 41% trans.


----------



## CorteXY (Jun 28, 2022)

BIG BILL HELL'S said:


> @Ass eating cunt



+1 for @Ass eating cunt


----------



## Car Won't Crank (Jun 28, 2022)

@Kosher Dill 
@Kosher Salt 
@Kosher Snake 
@Dante Alighieri 
@Duke Nukem


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Jun 29, 2022)

Saw one today @trailcamwhore  ,who I imagine sneaks around to trail cams and puts pine cones up their butt for their pay pigs. The pay pigs happen to be wild boar.


----------



## BIG BILL HELL'S (Oct 17, 2022)

@trailcamwhore
@Rear Admiral Butthole
@Tacky Old Broad
@Occam's Spork
@The Gagh Whisperer
@Dumb Bitch Smoothie


----------



## toilet_rainbow (Oct 17, 2022)

@UnsufficentBoobage 
@Dolphin Lundgren 
@Looney Troons 
@Lupin The Turd 
@retard strength 
@TiggerNits
@Y2K Baby
@Kiwi Lime Pie
@Hamplanet Fitness
@Diet Coke 4 Life


----------



## Hogscraper (Oct 19, 2022)

@Molly White's Breast Milk
@RotPockets


----------

